# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صدق او لا تصدق  رجل يحبه النحل:

## امير الصمت

غرابة الموضوع وطرافته دفعاني للكتابة عنه،
 انه الرجل السبعيني من ولاية كاليفورنيا غاري نورمان، الاستاذ المتقاعد. وبعد سنوات من التدريس والدراسة، والذي يعتبر اليوم الخبير الرائد في عالم تربية النحل، يظهر قدرة عجيبة على التعامل مع قفير النحل، حيث يستطيع التأثير فيهم مهما كان عددهم للقيام بمناورة معهم، انه قادر ان يجذب لجسمه اكثر
 من مئة الف نحلة دون ان يتلقى لسعة واحدة. 
وان سرب صغير من النحل كافي لأن يختبأ منه معظم الناس وذلك خوفا من لسعته، اما الرجل السبعيني يعتبر تربية النحل والتعامل معهم دون خوف او جزع هوايته المفضلة. 
حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في دراسة النحل وتربيته، وهو في السادسة والعشرين، وهو يعتبر العالم الاول في العالم في تربية النحل وتدجينه، فهو قادر ان يغير مسار نحلة 90 درجة مئوية، وان يتحكم بسرب مهما كان عدده كبيرا، والملفت ان منتجي الافلام في هووليود كتيرا ما يستعينون به لتصوير مشاهد خاصة بالنحل. 
ويصرح العالم بعد سؤال الصحافة له عن  كم مرة قد لُسع من النحل قبل ان تتكون له هذه الخبرة، وجوابه انه لسع اكثر من 75 الف مرة، ومع العلم بأنه يستطيع ان يغطي جسمه بأكثر من مئة الف نحلة الا انه لا يزال يعتبر بأن هناك خطر ولكن نسبته ضئيلة جدا، ويضيف بأن ليس هناك مصلحة للنحل ان تصبح عدوانية لاي  انسان او مخلوق طالما لا يتهدد الخلية الخاصة بهم. 
ويضيف ان هناك اسلوب واحد للسيطرة على  النحل وهو اسلوب المكافأة الغذائية، وهو عبارة عن السكر المحلول مع نكهة النعناع، وهو يضعها في خلية النحل الرئيسية، حتى قبل ان تبدا بالطيران لجني العسل من الازهار. والطريقة الثانية هي تركيبة معينة لتغذية ملكة النحل، وهذه التركيبة تعتبر جذابة لملكة النحل وبهذا الاسلوب  يستطيع بعد فترة ان يتحكم بكامل السرب مهم كان عدده. 
ان التحكم بالنحل تحت ضوء الشمس اسهل بالنسبة له  من الاضاءة في الاستديو، وهو يروي اكثر اللحظات صعوبة له، عندما كان 
يريد ان يتحكم بنحلة  على ظهر ممثل لتغير مسارها 90 درجة، وكانت مناورة   صعبة جدا نتيجة الانارة المتوهجة في الاستديو.
    انصحكم ان لا تقلدوه، فأن لسعة واحدة كافية ان تسكنكم الفراش،  وخاصة لمن لديهم حساسية معينة تجاه هذا النوع من اللسعات.

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

سبحان الله سبحان الله

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لكم على المرور

----------


## narosse27

سبحان الله سبحان الله

----------

